# Memorial Day 2018.



## IKE (May 28, 2018)

To all my fallen brothers and sisters.......You Will Never Be Forgotten.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 28, 2018)

_
"A grateful land remembers all her promises to-day;
And hearts that gave their treasures up when manhood was the price
Now bring their sweetest offerings and bless the sacrifice."
__
_http://www.poetrynook.com/poem/aye-bring-fadeless-evergreens


----------



## exwisehe (May 28, 2018)

Good post.  Remember the fallen and give thanks for their sacrifices.

My oldest uncle was one of those on the US Dorchester, lost at sea by being torpedoed by a Japanese sub. My oldest first cousin was one of those that landed on Omaha beach. He passed a few years ago, but we talked about that.  He told me that if you multiply the first few minutes of the movie "Saving Private Ryan" by a factor of 5, it would be fairly close to what really happened.  I never forgot what he said.

My uncle Champ, on my mom's side, was in the Battle of the Bulge, and lived to be 100, and passed about 3 years ago.

I had other relatives in WW2, all of them gone now.  But what tales of heroics and courage they told me!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 28, 2018)

Remembering and honoring all those who have served our great country and are no longer with us.


----------



## john19485 (May 28, 2018)

I made it to 70 today, my mom told my sister I would commit suicide after I got back from Vietnam, my doctor told me I was beating the odds


----------



## Lara (May 28, 2018)

HaPpy BirThdAy today, John *
*We're so proud of you for "beating the odds"




			
				john19485 said:
			
		

> I made it to 70 today, my mom told my sister I would commit suicide after I got back from Vietnam, my doctor told me I was beating the odds


From your profile:
Born in Mobile, Alabama. John served in the United States Marines 1965-1971 Served in Viet Nam 1967-1969. Taught Vietnam War History ,He worked for the U.S. Treasury, worked for the Air force for six months before Retiring in 1981. He devoted his time to helping other Veterans, Service Officer, Commander Chapter 32 Ga., worked with Senators Sam Nunn, Congressman Newt Gingrich, State Senator Nathan Dean on Veterans Issues.
One thing: From Wikipedia The term "Tet offensive" usually refers to the January-February 1968 offensive, but it can also include the so-called "Mini-Tet" offensives that took place in May and August, or the 21 weeks of unusually intense combat which followed the initial attacks in January.
Would like to thank my cousin ,Congressman Wilmer Mizell, for watching over me, while I was in the military 
bioguide.congress.gov/scripts/biodisplay.pl?index=M000833 . John lives in Roy, Utah with his wife Mary*
*


----------



## jujube (May 28, 2018)

Happy Birthday, John.  We're glad you're still with us!


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2018)

john19485 said:


> I made it to 70 today, my mom told my sister I would commit suicide after I got back from Vietnam, my doctor told me I was beating the oddsView attachment 52600


Happy birthday, John! You are a true survivor. People like you, are an inspiration to my vet clients who struggle with PTSD. Some of the strongest characters, and purest hearts are full of scars. I honour you, and your brave journey out of Hell.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 28, 2018)

Happy Birthday John,thankyou for your service Sue


----------



## terry123 (May 28, 2018)

Happy Birthday, John!!


----------

